# TOSA at 11 months:)



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking at pictures taken just 9 months ago, it seems not possible that this is the same dog that i once hold in my arms. Here are some photos of him now:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

He is a dashing fellow!!! VERY handsome!!

I LOVE this one of him!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> He is a dashing fellow!!! VERY handsome!!
> 
> I LOVE this one of him!!!


Thanks Scarlett, i love that picture too:thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA,

I love his face in this one!:tongue:










And darn...he is dashing!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He is one nice looking dog, you must be so proud of him, he looks to be a real sweetheart. 
God, is he big or what, his head makes 3 of yours!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy he is! It is amazing how big they get in no time! Love the pics....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tosa is so handsome!
It's amazing how fast they grow.
How much does he weigh now?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous teenage boy!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> He is one nice looking dog, you must be so proud of him, he looks to be a real sweetheart.
> God, is he big or what, his head makes 3 of yours!


Yes, he is a big head, hihihih


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Tosa is so handsome!
> It's amazing how fast they grow.
> How much does he weigh now?


He is around 110 pound now, but i haven´t check his wheight for some time now.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is one big hunk of a dog. It's so funny how different they look when they have a long or docked tail. I just can't say which way I like best. I think me likes them both.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Herzo said:


> He is one big hunk of a dog. It's so funny how different they look when they have a long or docked tail. I just can't say which way I like best. I think me likes them both.


I like them both too


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is very handsome :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

BRT said:


> He is around 110 pound now, but i haven´t check his wheight for some time now.


Wow! And he's still growing.
Tosa looks like a big lovebug!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pictures! He sure has gotten HUGE! That's the best part with these large breed dogs!


----------

